# CASE Tools mit Eclipse Integration



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

ich würde gerne einmal wissen, was ihr alles so für CASE Tools kennt/empfehlen könnt.

Ich möchte mir nun endlich mal eins zulegen. Wichtig ist für mich, dass es in Eclipse integrierbar ist. Weiterhin soll es auch biderektionale Modifikationen unterstützen, d.h. Änderung am Source zieht eine Änderung am Modell nach sich und umgekehrt auch.

Bisher habe ich da erst einmal Rhapsody in der engeren Wahl, welches ab V7.0 überhaupt erst einmal Java unterstützt und ab V7.3 auch eine Eclipse 'Integration zur Verfügung stellt.

Weiterhin habe ich auch mal von Integration von ObjectIF in Eclipse gelesen.

Wer hat also schon mal Erfahrungen mit so einem Tool bzw. kennt noch andere?

bye Saxony


----------



## byte (1. Aug 2008)

Mit Rhapsody hatte ich während meiner Studienzeit zu tun. War damals eigentlich das einzig brauchbare MDA-Tool. Wir haben damit während eines Praktikums die Fensterheber-Spezifikation eines Automobilherstellers modelliert. Bedeutete damals, dass man zunächst ein Klassen- und Objektdiagramm erstellt hat und danach die Logik in Form von Statecharts modellierte (alles visuell, also keinen Code selbst schreiben). Rhapsody hat daraus automatisch im Hintergrund Java-Code erzeugt. Man konnte das Ganze dann als Automat simulieren (Darstellung der Statecharts zur Laufzeit durch Rhapsody, d.h. Du siehst, in welchem State sich die Anwendung befindet).

War ganz witzig, aber diese ganze MDA-Geschichte hat sich nie wirklich durchgesetzt und der Hype darum ist ziemlich verflacht. Man hat wohl eingesehen, dass es ein rein akademisches Thema bleiben wird.


----------



## Gast (1. Aug 2008)

Hallo,



> War ganz witzig, aber diese ganze MDA-Geschichte hat sich nie wirklich durchgesetzt und der Hype darum ist ziemlich verflacht



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass ein Case-Tool und MDA nicht identisch ist oder ums freundlich auszudruecken nur entfernt miteinander verwandt sind und was die Bedeutung von MDA/MDSD usw. betrifft bin ich etwas anderer Meinung...

On Topic:
Wenn ich den Threadstarter richtig verstanden hat sucht er auch nicht ein Case Tool oder MDA Tool, sondern ein Round Trip Engeneering Tool mit der Moeglichkeit es in Eclipse zu integrieren.

Meine Vorschlaege:

1. Magic Draw (Habe die Integration zwar nocht nicht benutzt soll aber ganz gut sein)
2. Poseidon (Habe die Integration zwar nocht nicht benutzt soll aber ganz gut sein)
3. Omondo Plugin (Bietet glaube ich auch RoundTrip an, kann ich aber nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen)

Anmerkung: 1 und 2 sind kostenpflichtig.


----------



## byte (2. Aug 2008)

Ich habe über meine Erfahrungen mit Rhapsody geschrieben, das vom TE angesprochen wurde, nichts weiter.

Wenn Dir meine Meinung nicht passt, ist das Dein gutes Recht.


----------



## Saxony (5. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

danke für die Antworten bisher. Ich belese mich nun ersteinmal zu den Vorschlägen. Wie es aussieht werden wir aber dennoch Rhapsody verwenden, da wir dazu schon Lizenzen da haben.

Nuja - das macht die Entscheidungsfindung recht einfach! 

bye Saxony


----------



## tfa (5. Aug 2008)

Dann berichte bitte mal, ob das was taugt. Von Telelogic kenne ich bisher nur Gurkensoftware (TAU und Synergy).


----------



## byte (6. Aug 2008)

Die Firma, die Rhapsody ursprünglich entwickelt hat, wurde von Telelogic geschluckt. 
Keine Ahnung, ob sie Rhapsody seitdem vor die Wand gefahren haben, wie die ganzen anderen Gurken-Tools.


----------

